# T-Online Startcenter - Verbindungsüberwachung



## Eppa (8 Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen einen Dialer 

- natürlich auch, wie hier bereits hinlänglich diskutiert: Firstmedia-Masterconnector -

eingefangen. Da ich mit DSL arbeite, war ich mir "sicher", daß nichts passieren kann. Woran ich nicht gedacht habe, für meine Faxe war auch noch das analoge Modem angeschlossen! 

Es passierte, was in solchen Augenblicken wohl immer passiert, der Dialer hat sich installiert, meine DSL-Verbindung gekappt und über das Modem eingewählt. Ich habe das zwar sofort gemerkt, fühlte mich aber dennoch auf der sicheren Seite, da ich über das T-Online Startcenter (Version 4.007) die Verbindungsüberwachung aktiviert hatte. Dort waren von mir sämtliche Zugangsnummern - bis auf die Standardnummer (0191011) - gelöscht worden. 

Die Verbindungsüberwachung sprach im konkreten Fall auch sofort an (- ich trennte die Verbindung natürlich!!!) -, so daß ich glaubte, damit wäre der Fall erledigt. 

Leider nicht: Offenbar ist niemandem bei T-Online klar, daß zunächst die Verbindung doch hergestellt und erst dann von der Verbindungsüberwachung wieder getrennt wird. 

Ich war insgesamt für 40 Sekunden mit dieser Nummer verbunden - habe keinerleit Leistungen in Anspruch genommen, da die Leitung dann getrennt wurde - und soll dafür 89,-- Euro zahlen.

Ich habe mich natürlich geweigert und die Telekom aufgefordert den Betrag nicht abzubuchen. Falls doch, würde ich meine Bank veranlassen die Zahlung rückgängig zu machen und den unstrittigen übrigen Betrag bezahlen.

Kann mir jemand von ähnlichen Erfahrungen berichten? Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten? Ist etwas über diese - in meinen Augen unsichere!!! - Verbindungsüberwachung von T-Online bekannt?

Selbst jetzt wird die T-Online Verbindungsüberwachung noch als wirksamer Dialerschutz deklariert. Wohl zu Unrecht - wie ich meine.

Gruß Eppa


PS: Ich habe T-Online natürlich danach angeschrieben und um Stellungnahme gebeten. Außer ausweichenden Antworten (nicht zuständig - wenden Sie sich an die und die Stelle) bisher keine konkrete Reaktion. Ich werde am Ball bleiben und weiter berichten.


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Februar 2003)

Hi Eppa,

die Verbindungsüberwachung der T-Online-Software hat sich bisher als zuverlässig erwiesen, da diese das DFÜ-Netzwerk von Windows in einem eigenen Prozess überwacht und Einwahlen nicht zulässt, solange sie nicht genehmigt werden.
Insofern verstehe ich Deinen Satz auch nicht: ...ich habe die Verbindung getrennt...Wenn die Meldung der Verbindungsüberwachung kommt, soll die Verbindung erst noch hergestellt werden oder (!) eine bestehende übernommen werden. 
Das haut doch irgendwie nicht hin...


----------



## Eppa (8 Februar 2003)

Hi Devil Frank

das ist ja das Porblem. Die Verbindung wird wohl erst hergestellt, und dann erst von T-Online gekappt. 

So ist es mir jedenfalls passiert. 

Wenn die Verbindungsüberwachung einen Schritt früher eingesetzt hätte - also vor der Einwahl - hätte ich jetzt kein Problem!

Gruß Eppa


----------



## Eppa (8 Februar 2003)

Sorry, soll natürlich Problem heißen (Tippteufel)

Eppa


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2003)

Eppa schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, soll natürlich Problem heißen (Tippteufel)


Du kannst übrigens Deine eigenen Artikel in diesen Fällen nachbearbeiten.


----------



## technofreak (8 Februar 2003)

Eppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das zwar sofort gemerkt, fühlte mich aber dennoch auf der sicheren Seite, da ich über das T-Online Startcenter (Version 4.007) die Verbindungsüberwachung aktiviert hatte. Dort waren von mir sämtliche Zugangsnummern - bis auf die Standardnummer (0191011) - gelöscht worden.
> 
> Die Verbindungsüberwachung sprach im konkreten Fall auch sofort an (- ich trennte die Verbindung natürlich!!!) -, so daß ich glaubte, damit wäre der Fall erledigt.



An der Schilderung ist etwas merkwürdig. Da ich selber T-Online T-DSL habe, kann ich den Fall nachvollziehen. Als zugelassene Nummer müßte  die 1 stehen, da die Verbindung mit dieser Pseudonummer aufgebaut wird. (Zumindest bei W98/W2000) bei WXP ist es sowieso eine WAN-Miniport PPPoE Verbindung und fällt völlig raus.  
Wenn die Beschreibung stimmt, wäre dies für mich der Hinweis , daß der Verbindungsassistent nicht aktiviert war. 
Bei meinen Tests hat der VA grundsätzlich keine nicht genehmigten Verbindungen zugelassen.

Selbst die Änderung der Pseudonummer für DSL z.B in 2 muß genehmigt werden. 
Gruß
TF


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2003)

Hallo Technofreak,

ich habe auch WinXP installiert. Selbstverständlich ist die Verbindung nicht über DSL aufgebaut worden, sondern über das analoge Modem (s. oben).
Wenn die Verbindungsüberwachung nicht aktiviert gewesen wäre, hätte sie nicht angesprochen. Ich bin ja von der Verbindungsüberwachung gefragt worden, ob ich die Verbindung zulassen will. 

Tatsächlich bestand zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Verbindung aber schon und wurde erst dann von mir getrennt, als ich der Verbindungsüberwachung "gesagt" habe, daß ich keine Verbindung zulassen will. 

Man merkt auch, wenn sich das Modem einwählt, daß auf der Gegenseite abgehoben wird. Dann erst schaltet die Überwachung ein und fragt!! Bei mir ist das jederzeit wiederholbar.

Gruß Eppa


----------



## technofreak (8 Februar 2003)

@Eppa 

Komme erst am Montag dazu, das unter XP nachzuvollziehen. Bis dahin, Bitte um etwas Geduld . Unter W98/W2K gehts
jedenfalls, es könnte ein Problem des VA unter XP sein. Läßt der VA jede Nummer unter XP erst mal zu ?? 
Das läßt sich relativ preiswert z.B mit CbC Nummern wie z.B von MSN-Easysurfer  0192658 testen.
 Da dieser Tarif sogar im Sekundentakt abgerechnet wird, sind das Zehntelcent, die man beim Testen "verbrät"
Unabhängig davon, selbst wenn es sich herausstellen sollte, daß der VA unter XP ein solches Problem hat,
ich hab meine Zweifel, ob man für eine solche eventuelle "Fehlfunktion" des VA T-Online haftbar machen kann.
Bisher gibt es jedenfalls dafür keinen "Präzedenzfall" 

gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2003)

Hallo Technofreak,

zunächst einmal recht herzlichen Dank dafür, daß Du Dich so für mein Problem einsetzt. Von der technischen Seite habe ich nämlich keine Ahnung.

Kurz bevor mir diese Geschichte hier passiert ist, habe ich eine legale Verbindung über das Modem zu MSN-Easysurfer aufgebaut. Dabei habe ich gehört, daß zunächst auf der "Gegenseite" abgehoben wurde. Dann schaltete sich der VA ein und fragte ob ich dies wünsche. Es würde mich wundern, wenn sich das nicht jederzeit wiederholen ließe. Bin gespannt, was Du am Montag zu berichten weißt.

Daß ich mich für diese Geschichte hier nur durch ein rechtskräftiges Urteil - was hoffentlich zu verhindern sein wird - haftbar machen lasse, ist doch wohl klar. Da ich Rechtsschutz habe, ist dies für mich kein Kostenrisiko. Falls mir eine Rechnung ins Haus flattert - wovon ich ausgehe - werde ich einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten und evtl. auch Strafantrag stellen. Die Telekom habe ich ja schon veranlaßt nicht abzubuchen. Falls dies doch geschieht, werde ich den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen.

Gruß Eppa


----------



## Rahmat (8 Februar 2003)

Hi Eppa,

erkundige Dich lieber vorher, was die Rechtsschutztversicherung alles übernimmt, nicht dass Du damit auch noch auf den Bauch fällst.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (10 Februar 2003)

Als Vorabinfo: Die Verbindungsüberwachung der T-Online Software scheint unter WindowsXP
 nicht zu funktionieren. Bei Tests, die den von Eppa angegeben Bedingungen entsprechen wurden Verbindungen
 zu analogen Modems in keiner Weise  beanstandet oder verhindert, obwohl die angewählten Nummern 
nicht freigegeben waren. (bei aktivierter Verbindungsüberwachung)
Daraus resultiert der Hinweis, wie schon gehabt , bei DSL und paralleler Verbindung über eine konventionelle
Schnittstelle sollten die bereits bekannten Schutzmaßnahmen = Dialerwarnprogramme , 
besser aber Hardwareschutzmaßnahmen eingesetzt werden.
Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (11 Februar 2003)

@Eppa 

Als Nachtrag zu den bereits im Nachbarforum geposteten Infos: 

Es gibt noch ein Problem und zwar die Beweisführung: Genau wie bei der variablen Nummernsperre der Telekom,
wird leider keine Protokolldatei geführt. Damit ist selbst beim Beweis der Fehlfunktion
der Nachweis der ungewollten Verbindung nicht zu führen. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2003)

@Eppa 

Die T-Online Software scheint überhaupt Probleme mit XP zu haben, es ist nicht möglich als normaler User 
sich einzuwählen. Beim Versuch kommen die seltsamsten Fehlermeldungen, 
die nur gewaltsam über den Taskmanager abzubrechen sind. 
Eine Software als XP kompatibel zu bezeichen , die praktisch nur mit Adminrechten betrieben werden kann,
ist einfach falsch!
Gruß
cp


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Software als XP kompatibel zu bezeichen , die praktisch nur mit Adminrechten betrieben werden kann, ist einfach falsch!


Guckst Du Norton Antivirus... :-(


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2003)

hi leute, 

aslo ich möchte euch noch sagen, dass bei mir 4-5 sec. gereicht haben, in denen sich der besagte masterconnector überall festgesetzt hatte. mit anderen worten, die schutzprogramme, welche auch immer, müssen sehr schnell agieren. vielleicht ist das auch das problem. könnte ja sein!!!!!?????

rosirosa


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> @Eppa
> 
> ........
> Eine Software als XP kompatibel zu bezeichen , die praktisch nur mit Adminrechten betrieben werden kann,
> ...



Gibt es unter XP auch Software, die ohne Adminrechte läuft ????

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es unter XP auch Software, die ohne Adminrechte läuft ????


Gibts unter der "Home Edition" was anderes als Admins?


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist "Home Edition" ein Betriebssystem ?


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Es wird als solches verkauft.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Februar 2003)

Zumindest ist es in Farbe ... und bunt
 :lol:


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest ist es in Farbe ... und bunt
> :lol:


...und laut

Fast schon "bunt und laut".


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ...und laut
> 
> Fast schon "bunt und laut".



laut ??

Ach so es gibt auch Leute, die Lautsprecher an Ihrer Soundkarte haben.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Klar.
Webradio ist aktuell die einzige legale Möglichkeit am Arbeitsplatz Radio zu hören ohne GEZ zu zahlen.


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird als solches verkauft.



Aber auch bei "Professional" habe ich beim Auftreten von Fehlern den Tipp bekommen: Neuinstallation.

Ist ja nicht gerade ein Kennzeichen eines Betriebssystems ? :-?  :-?


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Klar.
> Webradio ist aktuell die einzige legale Möglichkeit am Arbeitsplatz Radio zu hören ohne GEZ zu zahlen.



Habe ich nicht gewußt.

Kann man auf die Art auch Gema-Gebühren sparen, also z.B. eine Disco nur mit Internetmusik betreiben ?


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Du kannst Fragen fragen...

Hab ich ne Disco?


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Nö, aber Du bist mein allwissender Internetpapa, den ich alles frage.    

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht mehr legal wäre. Wäre sonst eine echte Marktlücke. 

Außerdem, als Forumsbetreiber erwarte ich von  Dir hier also ein bißchen mehr Engagement, Recherche, Support.......


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Februar 2003)

Eher nicht, da öffentliche Aufführung. Das lässt sich dann die GEMA nicht entgehen.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass Du keine GEZ zahlen mußt, dafür aber GEMA.

OK?


----------



## virenscanner (19 Februar 2003)

Wir könnten uns auf jeden Fall problemlos darauf einigen, dass "wir" ein "wenig" off-topic sind...


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Aber nur ganz knapp. OK?


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass Du keine GEZ zahlen mußt, dafür aber GEMA.
> 
> OK?



Meinst Du ein Richter läßt sich dadurch beindrucken, auf was wir uns einigen?


----------



## virenscanner (19 Februar 2003)

> Aber nur ganz knapp. OK? icon_wink.gif


Nur gaaanz minimal!


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Außerdem war der Anfang des threads noch ganz ordentlich am Thema orientiert.

So ein thread hat halt seine eigene Dynamik


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du ein Richter läßt sich dadurch beindrucken, auf was wir uns einigen?


Frag doch einfach mal bei der GEMA an...


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, dann habe ich ja gleich von Anfang an verloren. Ein bißchen Spannung muß schon sein.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2003)

Ob sich der Richter von Deiner Spannung beeindrucken lässt?


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Nö, aber mein Adrenalinspiegel.
Mache ich statt Bungee-Jumping


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2003)

*XP*

Tach 

 Macht mir "mein" XP nicht madig. Wenn ich das hier (XP) richtig verstehe,
 kann ich auch Plätze mit eingeschränkten  Befugnissen  einrichten.
 Wenn ich es kann.
Das Bunte kann man abstellen.
  Schon 20 Minuten  nach dem auspacken lief die Kiste und das ohne
 Vorkenntnisse.
 Natürlich gibt es auch Kritik:
 Viele unnötige Dienste (Nachrichtendienst, Remote,Messenger,
 Msn Explorer )  
 Internetexplorer ( ActiveX), das nervige "nach HAUSE" telefonieren.
 Aber mit Regcleaner und XP-AntiSpy 3.0 kriegt man das in den Griff. 
Auch die Patches nerven : Sehr kryptische Beschreibungen.
 Der Support könnte auch besser sein.
 Aber insgesamt: 40GB, 256MB Ram, 1,3GHz, Dvd-Player 
 für 649,- € ist in Ordnung.
 Das richtige für einen DAU.
 Jetzt löse ich die Probleme, die ich vorher nicht hatte.
 Ich weiß natürlich  mittlerweise auch was Off-Topic ist. 

   M.f.G.
 Stan :dafuer:


----------



## Rahmat (22 Februar 2003)

Hi Stan,

ich denke XP wird *das* Betriebssystem für den Endnutzer in nächster Zeit "schlecht"hin  sein. Und auf meinem Rechner ist XP-Professional auch das primäre OS.  (D.h. ich habe unter VMware noch ander Gastbetriebssysteme.)

Es gibt halt etliche prinzipielle Kritikpunkte bei M$, im Gegensatz zu z.B. Linux:

1.) Kein Open Source, d.h. die Quelltexte stehen nicht zur Verfügung, was eine Fehlersuche unmöglich macht. Und auch XP hat Blue Screens. Hier bin ich dann auf den schweineteuren Support von M$ angewiesen und kann mich nicht (oder nur sehr bedingt) in entsprechenden Foren kundig machen.

2.) Lizenzpolitik, d.h. für jeden Rechner, auf dem ich M$ einsetze brauche ich extra, teure Lizenzen.

3.) Obige zwei Punkte gelten nicht nur für das OS, sondern für alle Anwendungsprogramme: Office-Produkte, Webserver, Datenbanken, ....
Hier geht Linux mit etlichen GNU-Projekten, OpenOffice, Apache, PHP, MySQL, ..... ganz andere Wege.

4.) Es ist ebenso ein Unding, dass ich nach jeder Furz-Installation oder -Konfiguration den Rechner neu starten muß. Obwohl sich XP hier schon sehr gebessert hat. Dasselbe gilt auch für Reboots einfach mal zwischen durch. Das ist unter Unix ein Fremdwort. Ist aber mehr im Serverbetrieb ein Thema.

5.) Benutzerverwaltung:
Diese verdient im Vergleich zu Unix den Namen nicht, außerdem ist es ein Unding, wenn ich im Endeffekt doch wieder als Admin angemeldet sein muß, wenn ich will, dass meine Programme (NAV, ....) richtig laufen.  Dann brauche ich die Benutzerverwaltung eigentlich gar nicht, oder?

6.) Nach Hause telefonieren:
Ist z.T. ein sinnvolle Einrichtung. Ich gehe aber einmal davon aus, dass M$ mehr Daten speichert als gesetzlich erlaubt ist. Und bei der momentanigen 11.September-Irak-usw.-Hysterie können sich Datenschutzgesetze sehr schnell ändern.

7.) Quasi-Monopol-Stellung von M$

Solange das so ist, wird sich M$ halt doch einigen Spott anhören müssen.
Sieh es mehr als eine Art Galgenhumor gegenüber einem übermächtigen Monopolisten.


Hier mal ein Beitrag zu der Thematik, nicht über das OS, sondern über den Webserver Apache, finde ich ganz interessant, die Sache von dieser Warte zu betrachten:

Why Apache is Free  
Apache exists to provide a robust and commercial-grade reference implementation of the HTTP protocol. It must remain a platform upon which individuals and institutions can build reliable systems, both for experimental purposes and for mission-critical purposes. We believe the tools of online publishing should be in the hands of everyone, and software companies should make their money providing value-added services such as specialized modules and support, amongst other things. We realize that it is often seen as an economic advantage for one company to "own" a market - in the software industry that means to control tightly a particular conduit such that all others must pay. This is typically done by "owning" the protocols through which companies conduct business, at the expense of all those other companies. To the extent that the protocols of the World Wide Web remain "unowned" by a single company, the Web will remain a level playing field for companies large and small. Thus, "ownership" of the protocol must be prevented, and the existence of a robust reference implementation of the protocol, available absolutely for free to all companies, is a tremendously good thing.

Furthermore, Apache is an organic entity; those who benefit from it by using it often contribute back to it by providing feature enhancements, bug fixes, and support for others in public newsgroups. The amount of effort expended by any particular individual is usually fairly light, but the resulting product is made very strong. This kind of community can only happen with freeware -- when someone pays for software, they usually aren't willing to fix its bugs. One can argue, then, that Apache's strength comes from the fact that it's free, and if it were made "not free" it would suffer tremendously, even if that money were spent on a real development team.

We want to see Apache used very widely -- by large companies, small companies, research institutions, schools, individuals, in the intranet environment, everywhere -- even though this may mean that companies who could afford commercial software, and would pay for it without blinking, might get a "free ride" by using Apache. We would even be happy if some commercial software companies completely dropped their own HTTP server development plans and used Apache as a base, with the proper attributions as described in the LICENSE file. 



 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

Um den Thread zum Anfang zurückzuführen: 

Hab mir das Monster T-Online 5.0 runtergeladen: 

Downloadgröße 60 MB also nur für DSL-Flat User! Erster Eindruck, nichts was den Download lohnt....
Einzige offensichtliche Verbesserung, 5.0 ist unter WXP auch mit Userrechten lauffähig , na toll....

Das Problem der mangelhaften Verbindungsüberwachung hat man sehr elegant gelöst,
*es gibt sie nicht mehr...........* :bandit


----------



## Guest (25 März 2003)

*Startcenter*

Bon soir

Sieh es positiv. Es wird keine  Sicherheit vorgegaukelt.:-? 


M.f.G.

Stan


----------

